# Thinking of buying a Vivexotic viv



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wondered if I could get some reviews on the Vivexotic vivs, I live in a cottage and need to get a viv in my bedroom for my beardies but can only use flatpack as I cannot get any furniture upstairs due to the stairs being too narrow. I'm looking at the EX 48 ones with the cabinet. Don't want to waste my money if they fall apart easy!


----------



## Gar1on (Mar 27, 2012)

My younger Burm is currently in a vivexotic and is doing fine. Easy to put together and I have had no problems with the vivarium.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

my Uromastyx is in a vivexotic and i find it ok, does the job fine but lets be honest its a wooden box with glass at the front. Vivexotic have taken over the market with their easy to put together flat packs. You may find you'll want to add some etc screws for the front top bar and depending on the amount of wiring coming out of the viv maybe increase the size of the half moons they have for cable exits. But for what they are they are ok.


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you. Yes I was going to add extra screws etc anyway! I've asked a few viv builders if they do flat pack but they don't which seems silly


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

when it comes to a normal viv builder you'll find that they are just someone who can cut wood to size and screw together and get the glass from a local glazier, anyone can make a viv simply walk into [email protected] grab the wood hand it to the free wood cutting service tell them size they cut it you go home screw it together add the door runners and take the measurements to local glazier, cut out vent holes and screw them on job done........


Flat pack mean pre-drilling the holes and supplying furniture screws and then they have to find away of packing it all up for you. easier to build the viv put it in the back of a van and drive to you. 

I asked a local carpenter (advertising in local paper) to give me a quote for supplying all the wood i needed for a 4foot viv and i got a price of £180 which to be honest is probably more expensive than just buying a vivexotic for the same size and get the glass and vents already added. the quote was just delivery of the wood cut to my sizes i said id build it. 

lucky i found plenty of spare wood at work that i got the guy in the wood shop to cut to my sizes all i had to do was hand him £10 as a thank you  happy days all i got to do is get the glass


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

ive had few vivexotics still have but found them ok for first year or if you dont open doors much as ive had to replce wood as dropped so glass wont open all the screws end up coming lose thu its quick fix the vivs can be expensive mine are 4ft and 5ft high lol 
i build all my vivs as cheaper and stronger lol but its personal prefrence and choice as i build vivs but would have no prob flatpacking as dosent make any diffrence apart that wouldnt need to assemble just case putting fixings in secure bag lol


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a 4 ft, a few 3ft and a 2ft vivexotic vivs. I think they are spot on and good value for money. Remember to seal the inside corners once built,


----------

